# UVI PS-3200



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2017)

Will be checking this out closely as the 3200 it is always been on my dream wish list. Sure wish it was modeled though and not sampled

https://www.uvi.net/uvs-3200.html


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 16, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Will be checking this out closely as the 3200 it is always been on my dream wish list. Sure wish it was modeled though and not sampled
> 
> https://www.uvi.net/uvs-3200.html


I hear ya, I've got a love/hate relationship with sampled synths, mostly hate cause of the patches they choose to sample. That being said I do own Falcon so having some of these libs might be nice, I think, haven't invested yet...


----------



## nordicguy (Feb 16, 2017)

Hear you too.
Sound design wise no comparison for sure.
But, if inspiring, tweak able (Falcon as some power under the belt *), and in certain circumstances less CPU angry...
Well, all pretty trivial point I'm bringing there, but still.
* @synthpunk : It's genuine comment


----------

